# [NAUTILUS] Problème après mise à jour de GNOME

## Damiatux

Plop,

Je viens de faire la mise à jour de GNOME. Je suis tout content, je quitte Fluxbox pour GNOME, GDM démarre, GNOME n'affiche plus de message d'erreurs. Ça démarre tranquille.

Oui mais voilà (faut toujours qu'il y a ai quelque chose qui n'aille pas), non seulement mon processeur au démarrage reste à 100% d'utilisation pendant pas mal de temps au démarrage, mais en plus, j'ai l'impression que Nautilus à du mal à démarrer (mais c'est pas qu'une impression).

Voici ce que me dis la console pour nautilus :

```
$ nautilus

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

** (nautilus:13095): WARNING **: libgnome-desktop-2.so.2: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

** (nautilus:13095): WARNING **: Failed to initialize hal : (null)

process 13095: Attempt to remove filter function 0xb513aaa0 user data 0x827ea00, but no such filter has been added

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

Abandon
```

Et en plus, dans le menu Système, je ne trouve plus le menu Préférences à côté de Administration.

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, pourrais-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

# rc-update show

# rc-status

```

----------

## Damiatux

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_1600+-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 17 Jan 2010 10:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa avi berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx divx4linux dri dts dvd emacs esd firefox foomaticdb fortran gcj gdbm gimp-print gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml iconv java live mmx modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugins nvidia oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection screen sdl session spl ssl stream svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff unicode win32codecs wxwindows x86 xmms xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse speedo xtt" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
# rc-update show 

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/apache2

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                 gpm |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             metalog |      default                  

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

            net.eth0 |      default                  

            net.eth1 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

               samba |      default                  

              serial | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

             urandom | boot
```

```
# rc-status 

 * Caching service dependencies ...                        [ ok ]

Runlevel: default

 apache2                                             [ broken   ]

 cupsd                                               [ started  ]

 gpm                                                 [ started  ]

 hotplug                                             [ started  ]

 local                                               [ started  ]

 metalog                                             [ started  ]

 mysql                                               [ stopped  ]

 net.eth0                                            [ started  ]

 net.eth1                                            [ stopped  ]

 netmount                                            [ started  ]

 samba                                               [ started  ]

 sshd                                                [ started  ]

 * You have some broken symbolic links as reported by the broken

 * status above. This can be fixed by removing the broken service

 * from its runlevel and re-adding it back using rc-update.
```

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Pour un gnome opérationnel il semble manquer quelques services au démarrage : hal, dbus, consolekit..

d'ailleurs tu as des références à dbus et hal dans tes messages de nautilus...

De plus tu fais un revdep-rebuild après ta mise à jour ?

Quant à ce message :

* You have some broken symbolic links as reported by the broken

 * status above. This can be fixed by removing the broken service

 * from its runlevel and re-adding it back using rc-update.

qui concerne apache apparemment il te suffit de faire ce qui y est écrit...

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, je te conseille d'ajouter comme use flag : hal,dbus et consolekit.

Ensuite, ajoute evdev dans 

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse speedo xtt evdev"

```

Ensuite lance ceci :

```

# emerge -auDNv world

# revdep-rebuild -i

# dispatch-conf

# rc-update add hal default

# rc-update add dbus default

# rc-update add consolekit default

```

Ensuite reboot.

Au fait, c'est une des raisons pourquoi je recommande d'utiliser le profile desktop, car les uses qui sont de base sont toujours inclus.

----------

